# Mon avatar....



## clampin (17 Mai 2004)

Salut,

N'étant pas doué du tout pour le dessin, si quelqu'un peut me faire une chouette caracature de ma bouille photo ci-dessous. Ce serait pour changer mon avatar sur les fourums....

Contactez moi en privé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> Contactez moi en privé



JH 25 ch cop sur MacG


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)




----------



## Timekeeper (17 Mai 2004)

Je ne sais pas dessiner, mais je peux te filer 100 balles et un Mars...












_(je suis dehors)_


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2004)

Ca, c'est un boulot pour Tomtom ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne prends aucun engagement à sa place !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Aucun rapport, mais je recherche pour finaliser ma création ultime (un homme parfait) deux pieds en bon état. Si les tiens ne te servent pas trop je veux bien t'en débarrasser.


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Ça t'irait?






Il faut demander au proprio d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il es juste en dessus


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

En échange je peux rayer de la planète le pervers qui s'occupe de te coiffer, viviblement contre ton gré.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça t'irait?



Non, il y a des traces de bronzage, ce n'est pas joli.


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> En échange je peux rayer de la planète le pervers qui s'occupe de te coiffer, viviblement contre ton gré.



Tu devrais y aller mollo sur les pastilles de javel, tu n'as pas bonne mine l'ami.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Non, il y a des traces de bronzage, ce n'est pas joli.




Fantômas est adepte du nudisme qui l'eut cru!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas n'est l'ami de personne. C'est incompatible avec son statut d'ennemi public numéro 1, et il ne bronze jamais. Mais il aime que lady Beltham soit d'un cuivré agréable à l'oeil, donc sans traces.


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

Tu arrives un peu tard, la place est déjà prise.


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Fantomas n'est l'ami de personne. C'est incompatible avec son statut d'ennemi public numéro 1.
















*C'est qui ce nouveau   un revenant ???  un émule de La Grib 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Fantomas n'est l'ami de personne. C'est incompatible avec son statut d'ennemi public numéro 1, et il ne bronze jamais. Mais il aime que lady Beltham soit d'un cuivré agréable à l'oeil, donc sans traces.



Gribouille es-tu là? 

PS: Macelene on est en pleine transmission de pensée c'est gênant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives un peu tard, la place est déjà prise.



Et peut-on connaitre le nom de cet usurpateur?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Et peut-on connaitre le nom de cet usurpateur?



Alalalalala... C'est newbies... Ça se la joue grand méchant universel et c'est pas foutu de se sortir les doigts du cul...


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alalalalala... C'est newbies... Ça se la joue grand méchant universel et c'est pas foutu de se sortir les doigts du cul...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

J'ai fait une recherche dans ces forums avec "ennemi public numéro 1" et il m'a été répondu qu'il n'y avait pas de réponses à ma requète. J'aimerais donc savoir le nom de cet usurpateur, car je n'ai pas le temps de me pencher sur le profil de tous ceux qui se prétendent mes émules et ne sont que des résidus de basse fosse.


----------



## cecil (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une recherche dans ces forums avec "ennemi public numéro 1" et il m'a été répondu qu'il n'y avait pas de réponses à ma requète. J'aimerais donc savoir le nom de cet usurpateur, car je n'ai pas le temps de me pencher sur le profil de tous ceux qui se prétendent mes émules et ne sont que des résidus de basse fosse.




Bonjour,


   Je crois que c'est une phénomène courant ici. Moi même on m'as confondus avec ce personnage embrouille.

Bienvenue et A+


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

Les méchants j'adore, surtout les grands comiques !!


----------



## cecil (17 Mai 2004)

Bonjour, NatoLino

Je ne suis pas méchant, tu vas donc me détester ? lol


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je crois que c'est une phénomène courant ici. Moi même on m'as confondus avec ce personnage embrouille.
> ...



Embrouillé gribouille?! Non juste gribouille et c'était déjà bien suffisant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bouh!


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je crois que c'est une phénomène courant ici. Moi même on m'a confondu avec ce personnage embrouille.
> ...








  ah bon ????  tant que ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je crois que c'est une phénomène courant ici. Moi même on m'as confondus avec ce personnage embrouille.
> Bienvenue et A+



Tu me sembles, Cecil (masculin?) être le seul ici a avoir un peu d'éducation et je te remercie pour ton message de bienvenue. Il est bon de voir que certains ici ont encore un minimum de bienséance lorsqu'ils s'adressent à Fantomas. Mais à quel "personnage embrouillé" fais tu allusion?

Les autres (TibomonG4, macelene et ce Nato Kino pour ne citer qu'eux) me semblent bien mal partis.


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Tu me sembles, Cecil (masculin?) être le seul ici a avoir un peu d'éducation et je te remercie pour ton message de bienvenue. Il est bon de voir que certains ici ont encore un minimum de bienséance lorsqu'ils s'adressent à Fantomas.



Salut Remy du 69, ca gaz???


----------



## cecil (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Cecil (masculin?)



Oui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Tu me sembles, Cecil (masculin?) être le seul ici a avoir un peu d'éducation et je te remercie pour ton message de bienvenue. Il est bon de voir que certains ici ont encore un minimum de bienséance lorsqu'ils s'adressent à Fantomas.
> 
> Les autres (TibomonG4, macelene et ce Nato Kino pour ne citer qu'eux) me semblent bien mal partis.



Sachez cher Fantômas que les bêtes fauves savent se saluer et se respecter sans avoir à utiliser les mots. Si vous ne savez pas cela, c'est que vous ne faites pas partie de la race des seigneurs.
Et vue votre arrivée tardive dans ce sujet il m'aurait semblé plein de tact que vous nous saluiiez d'abord.

PS: je croyais Fantômas doué de télépathie pourtant...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Salut Remy du 69, ca gaz???



Vos messages n'ont ni queue ni tête, et en ceci doivent être le pendant de celui qui les rédige. Que voulez vous dire? Pouvez vous être plus clair?



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous ne savez pas cela, c'est que vous ne faites pas partie de la race des seigneurs.



En effet, Saigneur me semble plus adapté.


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Coule.
> *A nouveau* une plongée dans le super-pas-intéressant, en apnée dans le tournenron, spéléo-party dans les grottes du néant !
> 
> J'y trempe mon doigt de pied... _brrrr, non, décidément..._



Ne lui casse pas tous ses espoirs non plus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> En effet, Saigneur me semble plus adapté.



Donc j'accepte vos excuses puisque j'aime à pratiquer la saignée plus souvent qu'à mon tour. Tout bon seigneur sachant saigner pour expurger ce qui doit l'être.


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ne lui casse pas tous ses espoirs non plus.














  mais à qui donc veux-tu laisser tant d'espoir   !!!


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Que voulez vous dire? Pouvez vous être plus clair?



J'ai du mal à voir a travers mon t-shirt, désolé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Je suis venu ici faire une proposition au jeune homme qui a ouvert ce sujet. Certains "anciens" m'ont posé des questions auxquelles je ne fais que répondre par politesse. Que cela ne soit pas très interressant, je vous l'accorde, cher... Roberto... Vendez, c'est bien ainsi que vous vous faites appeller?

Vous avez raison. Revenons au sujet initial. N'y a t-il donc en ces lieux aucune âme charitable pour aider ce pauvre garçon qui semble en grand désaroi? Je comprends fort bien sa démarche, que d'autres auraient dû avoir au vu de l'aspect grotesque de leur "avatar".


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais à qui donc veux-tu laisser tant d'espoir   !!!



Bah quoi ?! Pour une fois qu'on tient un comique, faudrait pas le laisser se noyer !!


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ?! Pour une fois qu'on tient un comique, faudrait pas le laisser se noyer !!






*Un comique    enfin  ça manquait     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

c'est de Fantomas que tu parles ???


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Je comprends fort bien sa démarche, que d'autres auraient dû avoir au vu de l'aspect grotesque de leur "avatar".



Des noms... des noms grand saigneur


----------



## sonnypure (17 Mai 2004)

C'est chaud ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ?! Pour une fois qu'on tient un comique, faudrait pas le laisser se noyer !!



J'ai tout de suite vu en vous l'homme d'esprit et de goût, farouche et libre, ce qui doit expliquer le fait que vous soyiez modérateur. N'ayez aucune crainte pour moi, et ne prenez pas la peine de me secourir : je nage très bien, surtout en eaux troubles.
Mais je ne voudrais pas laisser le jeune posteur dans la detresse, aussi je vais m'absenter quelques instants, le temps qu'il trouve en ces lieux réponse à sa requête.


----------



## cecil (17 Mai 2004)

Ben mon avatar, c'est ma photo alors. lol


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout de suite vu en vous l'homme d'esprit et de goût, farouche et libre, ce qui doit expliquer le fait que vous soyiez modérateur. N'ayez aucune crainte pour moi, et ne prenez pas la peine de me secourir : je nage très bien, surtout en eaux troubles.
> Mais je ne voudrais pas laisser le jeune posteur dans la detresse, aussi je vais m'absenter quelques instants, le temps qu'il trouve en ces lieux réponse à sa requête.



Mais je croyais avoir reconnu dans son avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 une déjà caricature ce notre Clampin ???

a vue me ferait-elle déjà défaut  ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon avatar, c'est ma photo alors. lol



Votre avatar est très bien Cecil, et de plus vous semblez être un joli garçon.


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout de suite vu en vous l'homme d'esprit et de goût, farouche et libre, ce qui doit expliquer le fait que vous soyiez modérateur. N'ayez aucune crainte pour moi, et ne prenez pas la peine de me secourir : je nage très bien, surtout en eaux troubles.
> Mais je ne voudrais pas laisser le jeune posteur dans la detresse, aussi je vais m'absenter quelques instants, le temps qu'il trouve en ces lieux réponse à sa requête.



C'est tout à ton honneur, machin. Et au passage, un petit MP lui remontera le moral, puisque tu as l'air de t'enquérir si gentiment de sa question.
Le fait est que ton intervention dans ce sujet n'était pas non plus en rapport avec la question, donc à l'avenir abstiens toi de faire des remarques sur les dérives que tu alimentes.


----------



## sonnypure (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Votre avatar est très bien Cecil.



Completement d'accord, celui de chagregel est vraiment trop laid


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Completement d'accord, celui de chagregel est vraiment trop laid



Et Saint Thread sait que tu t'y connais en laideur, donc ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2004)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Completement d'accord, celui de chagregel est vraiment trop laid



ben normal pour un gars qui ne tient pas l'alcool


----------



## sonnypure (17 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben normal pour un gars qui ne tient pas l'alcool


Salut, ton avatar est pas terrible non plus...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Votre avatar est très bien Cecil, et de plus vous semblez être un joli garçon.



Lady Beltram doit se retourner au soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Roberto ne regarde pas!


----------



## sonnypure (17 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et Saint Thread sait que tu t'y connais en laideur, donc ...



J'ai fait une thése laideur option annalyse de mythes et orthogrâââfe...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben normal pour un gars qui ne tient pas l'alcool



Ce chagregel aurait donc tous les défauts? Comment expliquer alors le fait qu'il soit modérateur?

Sans vouloir vous vexer, supermoquette, vous devriez consulter un coach en look si vous souhaitez rencontrer l'âme soeur et vous reproduire.


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben normal pour un gars qui ne tient pas l'alcool



 Le facteur est passé.. il ne passera pas demain...

PS: Il en est ou mon DHL???


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Comment expliquer alors le fait qu'il soit modérateur?
> (...)



Euh.. tu connais la promotion canapé?


----------



## sonnypure (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> (...)vous reproduire.



Peut pas, il aime les chaussettes


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Ce chagregel aurait donc tous les défauts? Comment expliquer alors le fait qu'il soit modérateur?



Il y a comme ça des mystères  de la nature comme le mouton à trois pattes, l'abominable homme des neiges, ou le modérateur sans tête...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. tu connais la promotion canapé?



Dois-je y voir un rapport avec la forme de votre citation? faites vous passer à mots couverts (du moins je l'espère) le fait que certains ici abuseraient de leur statut pour de sombres penchants? Graves accusations!

PS: Si cela expliquerait le fait que Supermoquette ne soit pas modérateur, le cas est plus difficile à cerner pour Cecil qui semble vraiment un très joli garçon.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2004)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Peut pas, il aime les chaussettes








 si on commence à étaler ma vie privée ici on va pas s'en sortir


----------



## chagregel (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> (...)certains ici abuseraient de leur statut pour de sombres penchants?
> (...)



C'est une évidence


----------



## sonnypure (17 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ou le modérateur sans tête...



C'est donc lui !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> PS: Si cela expliquerait le fait que Supermoquette ne soit pas modérateur, le cas est plus difficile à cerner pour Cecil qui est vraiment un très joli garçon.



Fantômette a pris le pseudo de Fantômas ou un truc dans le genre... À moins que Fantômas ait des goûts pour les saveurs contrastées...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> PS: Si cela expliquerait le fait que Supermoquette ne soit pas modérateur, le cas est plus difficile à cerner pour Cecil qui semble vraiment un très joli garçon.



ah ça c'est sûr! aujourd'hui je suis diablement cerné


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2004)

ça m'étonnera toujours. Il suffit qu'un nouveau membre pas vraiment nouveau (à l'évidence, fantomas nous connait tous) fasse son apparition. (vrai, c'est en général dans un sujet bien choisi, mais bon), et c'est l'effervescence. Quelle est l'origine de ce phénomène ? la curiosité ? l'impression de retrouver un _vieux copain_, ou alors cet espoir ? Tant de gens manquent au point qu'il faille en inventer des nouveaux ? 

(néanmoins, si personne n'arrive à sauver ce sujet, il finira fermé comme d'autres, mais il a encore une infime chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 courage ! )


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Qui a encore aimanté la boussole?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2004)

hé l'aut' comme il casse l'ambiance avec son post compliqué


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonnera toujours. Il suffit qu'un nouveau membre pas vraiment nouveau (à l'évidence, fantomas nous connait tous) fasse son apparition. (vrai, c'est en général dans un sujet bien choisi, mais bon), et c'est l'effervescence. Quelle est l'origine de ce phénomène ? la curiosité ? l'impression de retrouver un _vieux copain_, ou alors cet espoir ? Tant de gens manquent au point qu'il faille en inventer des nouveaux ?



Je ne vous connais pas particulièrement, mais cela fait quelques temps que je vous lis. Pourquoi franchir le pas aujourd'hui? Un peu de temps, et un sujet étrange.

Je suis désolé, croyez-moi, si cela a entraîné une perturbation dans le post, les forums, et au-delà dans la galaxie web. A l'avenir je prêterais attention à ne pas réveiller les trublions qui n'attendent que ca.

Cher modérateur, ne fermez pas ce sujet. Ayez à l'esprit la requête de ce pauvre membre a la recherche d'une image pour agrémenter ses paroles.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Le pauvre initiateur du post qui va se repointer avec espoir...

Si vous voulez casser la gueule à quelqu'un, allez y,c'est ce qu'il veut, y'a son bitmap, un peu de photoshop et d'inspiration et il sera ravi !
Bon, c'est sûr, ça vous rajoutera pas des posts au compteur, mais y'a pas que le fllod dans la vie...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous connais pas particulièrement, mais cela fait quelques temps que je vous lis. Pourquoi franchir le pas aujourd'hui? Un peu de temps, et un sujet étrange.
> 
> Je suis désolé, croyez-moi, si cela a entraîné une perturbation dans le post, les forums, et au-delà dans la galaxie web. A l'avenir je prêterais attention à ne pas réveiller les trublions qui n'attendent que ca.
> 
> Cher modérateur, ne fermez pas ce sujet. Ayez à l'esprit la requête de ce pauvre membre a la recherche d'une image pour agrémenter ses paroles.



Vous vous faites l'avocat du diable


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Completement d'accord, celui de chagregel est vraiment trop laid


Désolé mais ça ne se fait pas de se foutre de la tronche des avatars des uns et des autres.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis concernant le tien, il me semble que le mieux serait... de te taire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'suis passé en [modeétage de tronche] : c'est plus fort que moi, dès qu'il y a du bordel je me jette dans la baston


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais ça ne se fait pas de se foutre de la tronche des avatars des uns et des autres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mode Tigrou enragé on, donc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a effrayé Fantômas on dirait, c'est dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'avoir creuvé la baballe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous faites l'avocat du diable








 qui parle de diable ... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Euh c'était quoi déjà le sujet ...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah vi ...euh ben sorry, je ne suis pas assez douée pour les caricatures !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

C'est dommage tu as manqué Fantômas


----------



## camisol (17 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage tu as manqué Fantômas



Et où il est, Fandor ?


Et Fantomas, il est parti ?




<blockquote><font class="small"> Ecrit à l'origine par Robert Desnos:</font><hr />
Prisonnier dans une cloche 
Sonnant un enterrement 
Ainsi mourut son lieutenant. 
Le sang de sa pauv' caboche 
Avec saphirs et diamants 
Pleuvait sur les assistants.


[/QUOTE]









(Non, Môssieur Karl40, on a pas dit Fantomas Dans Ton Slip !!!).


----------



## camisol (17 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alalalalala... C'est newbies... Ça se la joue grand méchant universel et c'est pas foutu de se sortir les doigts du cul...





_Je l'aime bien, ce petit Nato Kino..._


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> _Je l'aime bien, ce petit Nato Kino..._



A cause de "_se sortir les doigts du cul_" ou pour: "_ah la la ces nioubies_"?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Ce chagregel aurait donc tous les défauts? Comment expliquer alors le fait qu'il soit modérateur?
> 
> Sans vouloir vous vexer, supermoquette, vous devriez consulter un coach en look si vous souhaitez rencontrer l'âme soeur et vous reproduire.



il est bien ce posteur je l'aime bien

_mackie, tu me le laisses steuplait !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Ce fut sans doute un choix très difficile pour Camisol...

Alèm vous vous partagerez bien la dépouille de Fantomas avec Mackie? Non? Et puis après vous inviterez Lady Beltram à dîner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Enfin si elle accepte c'est-à-dire si Mackie promet de se tenir et toi aussi mais pas pour les mêmes raisons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: N'oublie pas l'appareil photo


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut sans doute un choix difficile pour Camisol.
> 
> Alèm vous vous partagerez bien la dépouille de Fantomas avec Mackie? Non? Et puis après vous inviterez Lady Beltram à dîner
> 
> ...



tu sais quoi ? 

comme parfois, je te trouve trop "obscur" je crois que je te mangerais en dessert


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu sais quoi ?
> 
> comme parfois, je te trouve trop "obscur" je crois que je te mangerais en dessert



Obscur surtout avant correction orthographique


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Obscur surtout avant correction orthographique



ah bin vi, forcément ou férocement) au choix


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> _Je l'aime bien, ce petit Nato Kino..._



Pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Clampin c'est un type bien !!



Mais qui a dit le contraire Roberto?

Dans ce que je viens de lire, il n'y a rien qui soit pire que ce à quoi nous avons tous eu droit un jour ou l'autre!


----------



## clampin (18 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Merci Roberto.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dès que je suis chez moi devant mon mac (je suis ici chez mes parents), je mettrais mon nouvel avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Bon Clampin a son avatar, il a fouillé ses MP, ses mails pour voir s'il n'y en avait pas d'autres, et donc maintenant la question essentielle est celle-ci :

OÙ EST FANTÔMAS?......


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Clampin a son avatar, il a fouillé ses MP, ses mails pour voir s'il n'y en avait pas d'autres, et donc maintenant la question essentielle est celle-ci :
> 
> OÙ EST FANTÔMAS?......



Mais c'est qui Fantômas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mec chauve à la peau bleue, qui avait un drôle de rire ... ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Oui! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un peu comme ça le rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feweuhh! Feweuhhh! Feweuhh! Feweuhhh!Feweuhhh!


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> le cas est plus difficile à cerner pour Cecil qui semble vraiment un très joli garçon.



Heuu, je, enfin, bon


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

ah 'tain ça drague sec sur macgé


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Heuu, je, enfin, bon



Fait attention il en veut sûrement à ton hummer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Il lorgne dessus pour ses déplacements officieux


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah 'tain ça drague sec sur macgé



Oh hé, enfin non quoi là ça vas pas être possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vous laisse, je, je vais me faire a manger, c'est déjà assez tards .


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oh hé, enfin non quoi



sisisisisisissisisi


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Mais non enfin chut arretes


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

je sens que ce thread va partir  _en sucettes_


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

En plus avec ce titre ça le fait pas, j'ai changé


----------



## rillettes (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Mais non enfin chut arretes


Bah quoi, c'est vrai, t'es plutôt mignonne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Raaaaaaââh !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Rien a voir avec antigel qui nous fait du cidre sous son T-shirt bleu de communiant !!_


----------



## clampin (18 Mai 2004)

Rigolot aussi comme avatar


----------



## clampin (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Clampin a son avatar, il a fouillé ses MP, ses mails pour voir s'il n'y en avait pas d'autres, et donc maintenant la question essentielle est celle-ci :
> 
> OÙ EST FANTÔMAS?......



ben a mon avis il est partis.... dégouté... ou alors il se fait un nouvel avatar


----------



## rillettes (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> En plus avec ce titre ça le fait pas, j'ai changé



Tu t'es fait opérer ?!


----------



## rillettes (18 Mai 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> ben a mon avis il est partis.... dégouté... ou alors il se fait un nouvel avatar



La grande folle avec son bas nylon sur ta tête ?! Ah ben vi, lé mûre pour un lifting elle !!


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> _Rien a voir avec antigel qui nous fait du cidre sous son T-shirt bleu de communiant !!_



Mais..Euh... Arrêtez de me persécuter sinon je le dit à imax et il va tous vous banir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

N'ayez crainte, il est toujours ici, observant dans l'ombre ses futures victimes.

N'allez pas imaginer ce qui n'a pas lieu d'être. Cecil est un joli garçon mais Fantomas ne mange pas de ce pain là, fut-il tendre et Lady Beltham lui offre toutes satisfactions. Je pensais plutôt lui découper le visage pour le plaquer sur la face actuellement vide de mon homme parfait.

Pour l'instant j'ai donc les pieds de Clampin et le visage de Cecil. Mon homme parfait avance à grands pas.


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

Ah ben voila, tu es la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bonne journée Fantomas?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée Fantomas?



Oui, oui, il vous en remercie. chagregel peut m'aider dans la réalisation de mon homme parfait en me proposant d'autres morceaux, si il le veut.


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

mon [censuré]


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, il vous en remercie. chagregel peut m'aider dans la réalisation de mon homme parfait en me proposant d'autres morceaux, si il le veut.



pas son foie en tout cas


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

J'ai p'tet deux trois trucs en stock récupéré à droite à gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Bang... ce thread va s'écraser...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais..Euh... Arrêtez de me persécuter sinon je le dit à imax et il va tous vous banir



Si cet imax est un bannisseur pervers il peut rejoindre les rangs de Fantomas: c'est toujours un plaisir d'être entouré par des esprits malveillants.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> La grande folle avec son bas nylon sur ta tête ?! Ah ben vi, lé mûre pour un lifting elle !!



je n'ai toujours pas de cerveau, mais celui là inutile de me le proposer, même si le transport en est aisé.


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas son foie en tout cas



Il ne te reste pas un bout de saucisse ?


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai toujours pas de cerveau, mais celui là inutile de me le proposer, même si le transport en est aisé.



Ca va etre dur d'en trouver un ici


----------



## rillettes (18 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai toujours pas de cerveau



_Poc... Poc-poc..._ 

Ah vi, tu as raison, il n'y a pas foule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, et ta copine Juve, quand c'est que tu nous la présentes ?


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca va etre dur d'en trouver un ici



Pour le cerveau on peut toujours se débrouiller en en chipant un morceau à droite et a gauche sur plusieurs individus et en platrant le tout pour que cela ressemble a quelque chose.

Il a déjà les pieds et le visage, il ne lui manque plus, donc, que: 2 bras, un torse, 2 jambes, 2 oreilles, des cheveux, 2 mains et un cerveau (il n'est pas précisé si cet "homme parfait" est sexué ou pas mais je pars du principe qu'un "homme parfait" ne doit pas avoir l'esprit détourné par des choses si terre à terre. Il suffit de constater ici à quel point cela peut en perturber certains).

Pour les cheveux je pense à Toine, mais il faut l'attraper avant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Si cet imax est un bannisseur pervers il peut rejoindre les rangs de Fantomas: c'est toujours un plaisir d'être entouré par des esprits malveillants.



Normalement les modérateurs sont cessés avoir sublimé leur perversité. 
La chose est entendue chez certains mais beaucoup moins bien chez d'autres, aussi il va sans doute y avoir émergence d'un conflit d'intérêt si vous vous procurez des membres chez de tels membres.


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

Dites moi Amok, puisque vous entendez à me fournir aussi dans le lot de pièces détachées, qu'avez vous à proposer de votre personne, hormis vos cheveux et la boucle d'oreille. lol


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Désolé j'avais oublié l'illustration à mon précédent message


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dites moi Amok, puisque vous entendez à me fournir aussi dans le lot de pièces détachées, qu'avez vous à proposer de votre personne, hormis vos cheveux et la boucle d'oreille. lol



Un ego, en TBE, beaucoup servi mais CT ok !




 je ne faisais que passer


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dites moi Amok, puisque vous entendez à me fournir aussi dans le lot de pièces détachées, qu'avez vous à proposer de votre personne, hormis vos cheveux et la boucle d'oreille. lol



Je ne te propose pas, cecil, je ne faisais que résumer les propos de fantomas! Et pour les cheveux je proposais Toine, mais vous connaissez l'adage : l'Amok propose, Fantomas dispose!


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un ego, en TBE, beaucoup servi mais CT ok !



Exact; très bonne idée! Si Fantomas l'accepte, bien sur... Le bon sens féminin est extraordinaire. C'est un emerveillement de chaque instant!


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Désolé j'avais oublié l'illustration à mon précédent message


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

> Dites moi Amok,




Cécil semble avoir fait allégeance à l'Amok par le vouvoiement...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Désolé j'avais oublié l'illustration à mon précédent message









 une boucle !!!!


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Mais pourquoi a il retiré sa photo


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi a il retiré sa photo



Pour ne pas atirer fantomas!


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> > Dites moi Amok,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non,enfin pas dans ce sens là. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais étant bien plus agé que moi comme je l'ai vus sur la photo dans son profil (mais il l'a enlevé alors qu'elle était très bien), et inscrit depuis très longtemps, je pensai à une marque de respect.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok propose, Fantomas dispose!


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> une boucle !!!!



Oui, et j'ai longuement hésité entre la boucle, simple, et une gencive de porc miniature montée sur chassis d'argent avec queue de lapin. Finalement j'aurais du opter pour le porc.


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Mais étant bien plus agé que moi



"Plus agé" suffisait, p'tit con!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et j'ai longuement hésité entre la boucle, simple, et une gencive de porc miniature montée sur chassis d'argent avec queue de lapin. Finalement j'aurais du opter pour le porc.








 c'est démodé le porc ! 






 en même temps t'imaginer avec gencive de porc miniature montée sur chassis d'argent avec queue de lapin (qui elle t'as pas dit si elle était miniature) ... c'est assez plaisant


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> une boucle !!!!



Signe monarchique d'antan


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> en même temps t'imaginer avec gencive de porc miniature montée sur chassis d'argent avec queue de lapin (qui elle t'as pas dit si elle était miniature) ... c'est assez plaisant



Oui, un rien m'habille!
Tu te souviens du jour où j'ai du fuir de chez toi par la terrasse, juste recouvert du dessus de lit?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Signe monarchique d'antan



Pour l'ensemble de la phrase j'ai comme un doute ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais pour *antan* ch'uis d'accord !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Plus agé" suffisait, p'tit con!



Oui c'est vrai que ça fait dépassement de la date de péremption dit comme ça!


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Signe monarchique d'antan



C'est pas Gay sa boucle ? C'est pour ça que je l'évoquait, il pouvais la donner à Fantômas. lool


----------



## anntraxh (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais pour *antan* ch'uis d'accord !



j'approuve !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, un rien m'habille!
> Tu te souviens du jour où j'ai du fuir de chez toi par la terrasse, juste recouvert du dessus de lit?




1/ j'ai pas de terrasse
2/ j'ai pas de dessus de lit (c'est pour les vieux ça)
3/ trois tu vas avoir droit à quelques supplices d'*antan* toi ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, un rien m'habille!
> Tu te souviens du jour où j'ai du fuir de chez toi par la terrasse, juste recouvert du dessus de lit?


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, un rien m'habille!
> Tu te souviens du jour où j'ai du fuir de chez toi par la terrasse, juste recouvert du dessus de lit?



C'est vrai ? lol Elle s'est peut-être rendue compte que la patte de lapin etait en fait un Bunny judicieusement placé. Ou alors la boucle d'oreille ? lol


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais pour *antan* ch'uis d'accord !





			
				Cecil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Gay sa boucle ?



Une vieille folle quoi! Zaza Napoli!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'ensemble de la phrase j'ai comme un doute ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est au minimum l'héritier de François 1er! Amok de haute lignée!


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

Z'avez fait fuir Fantomas


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> haute lignée!



tiens ça me rappelle mon week-end ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Gay sa boucle ? C'est pour ça que je l'évoquait, il pouvais la donner à Fantômas. lool








 Qu'est-ce que c'est que cet esprit finnesque?


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez fait fuir Fantomas



chagregel est amoureuse!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez fait fuir Fantomas



Ça c'est vraiment très bête !


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une vieille folle quoi! Zaza Napoli!



Ah je ne sais pas, à toi de voir. Je pense que c'est très bien de savoir ce que l'on veut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais apparament, vous êtes quand même un petit nombre à MacG, puisque Supermoquette m'a donné quelque pseudos et m'en a présenté quelque uns sur iChat.
Mais je trouve ça terrible de s'émanciper ainsi. Bonne continuation.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est vraiment très bête !



plaît- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Ben quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi aussi je voulais changer d'avatar ...j'allais pas créer un nouveau sujet


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Mais apparament, vous êtes quand même un petit nombre à MacG, puisque Supermoquette m'a donné quelque pseudos et m'en a présenté quelque uns sur iChat.


Balance


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> plaît-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il ne faudra pas venir te plaindre après


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Ah oui, ça c'est vraiment très bien mais on dirait que c'est prothèsé, non ?


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes quand même un petit nombre à MacG, puisque Supermoquette m'a donné quelque pseudos et m'en a présenté quelque uns sur iChat.














PS: Lorna, ton avatar ne trompe personne! Je suis bien placé pour savoir que ce n'est pas toi!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?








 panne d'ascenceur


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

oh rien, un petit mal de mer qui me fait tomber en avant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faudra pas venir te plaindre après



ben non ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au moins ça fait réagir ...


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

J'arrive pas bien à voir cet avatar, faudrait que je nettoie mes lunettes! Elles sont toutes embuées!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ah je ne sais pas, à toi de voir. Je pense que c'est très bien de savoir ce que l'on veut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In nomine patris et filii et spiritus sancti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mes sincères condoléances


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, ça c'est vraiment très bien mais on dirait que c'est prothèsé, non ?



Exact', je reconnais là la fréquence propre du silicone, pour peu que tu la trouve ce genre d'engin te pète à la tronche


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh rien, un petit mal de mer qui me fait tomber en avant








 d'abord faudra penser à te raser la moustache et couper ces cheveux là derrière !


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ton avatar ne trompe personne! Je suis bien placé pour savoir que ce n'est pas toi!


Boum! Un mythe qui s'effondre!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au moins ça fait réagir ...



J'aurais plutôt dis: ça fait "réagir"


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> d'abord faudra penser à te raser la moustache et couper ces cheveux là derrière !



C'est fait depuis ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Exact', je reconnais là la fréquence propre du silicone, pour peu que tu la trouve ce genre d'engin te pète à la tronche



Niark Niark.. ils sont piégés !


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> d'abord faudra penser à te raser la moustache et couper ces cheveux là derrière !


Je n'ai ni moustache, ni cheveux en arrière...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben non ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le chat va cesser de pelotter à la maison à moins que


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Niark Niark..



tiens j'avais pensé à un autre son...

.. bon ok je rentre à la maison


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La chat va cesser de pelotter à la maison à moins que



No no le chat est toujours là !


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cet esprit finnesque?



Non je ne suis pas comme ça. Je suis réellement contre ce genre d'idées douteuses et mal placées, comme il à pus l'avoir.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne suis pas comme ça. Je suis réellement contre ce genre d'idées douteuses et mal placées, comme il à pus l'avoir.



Finn est très correct, à part quand il présente de douteuses personnes à des ZX


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> chagregel est amoureuse!



Oui....


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

C'est qui la douteuse personne ? j'ai rien compris avec la ZX ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oui....



Ca n'a rien de portable, retourne dans ton forum


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> PS: Lorna, ton avatar ne trompe personne! Je suis bien placé pour savoir que ce n'est pas toi!








 je te rappelle Amok que tu es classé dans la cathégorie *vieilles folles* !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : qui a dit que c'était moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'était juste une simulation pour savoir quel effet ce genre d'image aurait sur la population MacGéenne !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui la douteuse personne ? j'ai rien compris avec la ZX ?


La ZX, c'est mackie, mais c'est pas douteux, c'est juste un trop plein de bière.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> No no le chat est toujours là !



Il regarde les souris danser


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

manque un t là-dedans


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : qui a dit que c'était moi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu dois être déçue car je ne remarque aucune réaction particulière...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il regarde les souris danser



Exactly !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> manque un t là-dedans


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La ZX, c'est mackie, mais c'est pas douteux, c'est juste un trop plein de bière.



Ah oui pardon. Je vois de qui tu parles.
C'est le type un peut bizarre sur le salon iChat, qui ne sais même pas dire bonjour et vous balance des liens de pub sur sa page perso tout le temps.

Il y vends d'ailleurs un tas de saletés au travers de ce lien. Il est broncanteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

les 20 mn sont écoulées .. cet avatar s'auto-détruira ... à mon signal ...
5
4
3
2
1

Ayé ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Merci d'avoir changé d'avatar je peux enfin marcher dans le corridor


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

On a tous le même soucis apparemment!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Il y vends d'ailleurs un tas de saletés au travers de ce lien. Il est broncanteur ?



C'est presque ça !!


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Je pensais pas que ça pouvait exister! Faut dire qu'en Suisse...


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

Non non, à Paris


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non non, à Paris


Oui je me disais aussi...


----------



## cecil (18 Mai 2004)

Bonne mère, c'est horrible !




			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est presque ça !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)




----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bonne mère, c'est horrible !



Je ne sais pas si sa mère y entre encore...


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si sa mère y entre encore...


Ce serait étonnant!


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je te rappelle Amok que tu es classé dans la cathégorie *vieilles folles* !



C'est vraiment à mon insu (et contre mon gré) alors!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> C'est le type un peut bizarre sur le salon iChat, qui ne sais même pas dire bonjour








 d'autres n'ont absolument rien à se repprocher de ce coté là bien sûr


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Ah! le classificateur vient à notre aide.

Bon alors apparemment la boucle d'oreille ne suffit pas dit l'Amok avec véhémence, et on le croit sans peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un sondage à propos des signes extérieurs?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cet esprit finnesque?



Tibo tu t'égares


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne suis pas comme ça. Je suis réellement contre ce genre d'idées douteuses et mal placées, comme il à pus l'avoir.



Que TU as eu espèce d'imposteur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que tu n'ais pas les couilles d'assumer ce que tu dis, je veux bien, mais de là à dire que tes propos sont ceux des autres, c'est tout bonnement excécrable comme attitude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Donc les idées mal placées c'est toi qui les as eu !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Finn est très correct, à part quand il présente de douteuses personnes à des ZX



Ah non ! Il s'y est présenté tout seul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La seule chose que j'ai faite, c'est de dire "Stop on s'arrete de marcher !" et de tenter de savoir ce qu'on faisait le lendemain ! 

Et c'est pendant cette courte halte que .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 vous connaissez tous (ou presque) la suite.
Celà dit, il vailait mieux cette halte, sinon prerima avait dans l'idée de faire faire 3 fois le tour de la ville à toute la troupe !


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pendant cette courte halte que ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est quoi la suite ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la suite ?



je ne dirais qu'un mot : "Gargouillou" !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit, il vailait mieux cette halte, sinon prerima avait dans l'idée de faire faire 3 fois le tour de la ville à toute la troupe !



Le temps que l'alcool s'évapore un peu sans doute... La sagesse même cette prerima.


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je ne dirais qu'un mot : "Gargouillou" !



Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeerk!


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la suite ?



Comme d'habitude; Mackie a marqué son territoire.


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude; Mackie a marqué son territoire.


Ca donne pas envie de le prendre en stop!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude; Mackie a marqué son territoire.



Sans volutes fumantes, ni amokaliniennes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

mais plutôt de nettoyer ses pompes


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne pas envie de le prendre en stop!



il y a des indices pour savoir si c'est prudent ou pas:


- Si il est: tout timide, ne parle que de Macintosh, de couchers de soleils sur Yokohama et essaie de te vendre un tapis de souris ou un clavier dont la moitié des touches sont absentes, avant même d'être monté dans le véhicule, c'est qu'il est à jeun. Pas de problème. 

- Si il a: le regard exorbité, un filet de salive à la commissure droite des lèvres (il porte la salive à droite), te dit qu'il t'aime, te demande si tu as de la bière ou de l'alcool à brûler dans le coffre et a un pan de chemise qui dépasse de la braguette, active le verrouillage centralisé et démarre illico.

Ton devoir de citoyen t'engage même a avertir dès que possible les autorités. La triste vision d'un Mackie ivre mort déambulant sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence de l'autoroute peut provoquer chez les jeunes enfants de graves traumatismes (dans le meilleur des cas) ou endommager le côté droit du pare-choc d'un camion qui le faucherait tel un blé mur, agravant encore la réputation de notre réseau routier auprès des transporteurs étrangers.


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Merci pour le conseil! Je le suivrai A LA LETTRE! Je tiens à mes tapis moi!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

_Ce message a déjà été posté dans la base de données._ 

Merci d'utiliser le bouton 'Retour' de votre navigateur.





















 (j'en rajoute un alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Juste pour ceux qui ne lisent pas les pages précédentes, un extrait de ce que vous avez manqué : Lorna qui pouffe (détail).


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose que j'ai faite, c'est de dire "Stop on s'arrete de marcher !" et de tenter de savoir ce qu'on faisait le lendemain !



quel brave, la culture te perdra


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

C'est marrant le Contrôle Parental de Norton m'interdit l'accès au forums MacG maintenant...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour ceux qui ne lisent pas les pages précédentes, un extrait de ce que vous avez manqué : Lorna qui pouffe (détail).



A mon avis elle respire trop fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais j'aime bien sa robe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour ceux qui ne lisent pas les pages précédentes, un extrait de ce que vous avez manqué : Lorna qui pouffe (détail).



et t'appelles ça "un détail"


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais j'aime bien sa robe



Perso je ne suis pas fan des coutures apparentes!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Perso je ne suis pas fan des coutures apparentes!



Et les fermetures éclair?


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et les fermetures éclair?



Plutôt adepte des défermetures en un éclair, ou du coup de foudre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et les fermetures éclair?



rien ne remplacera l'impatience quand il faut défaire ces satanés boutons...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt adepte des défermetures en un éclair



Le petit doigt levé et le museau en l'air?


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien ne remplacera l'impatience quand il faut défaire ces satanés boutons...



Si : la récompense d'y arriver


----------



## sylko (18 Mai 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien ne remplacera l'impatience quand il faut défaire ces satanés boutons...




À partir d'un certain âge, il s'agit bien d'impatience en effet, comme le dirait le Arico


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

l'Amok très pressé a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt adepte des fermetures éclair



source d'accidents domestiques en cas d'urgence...


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

>



Enfer! Web'O est une fille?!


----------



## sylko (18 Mai 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Enfer! Web'O est une fille?!


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> source d'accidents domestiques en cas d'urgence...



Argh [Mode : j'ai mal]. Mais tu as modifié la citation


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

>



où ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt adepte des défermetures en un éclair, ou du coup de foudre



Grillé, à point, saignant le coeur?


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> où ça



Laisse tomber, c'est un Suisse, et ils sont pires que les Belges!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, c'est un Suisse!



tu m'en diras tant


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu m'en diras tant



Il ne se fera pas mal il est très bien assuré


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne se fera pas mal il est très bien assuré



un "coupe feu" peut-être


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu m'en diras tant



Pour localiser Clermont ferrand sur un GPS, rien ne vaut un Suisse. Mais pour le troglodite polyglote, le Français a encore de beaux jours devant lui


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un "coupe feu" peut-être



Tu veux sans doute parler de ce verre d'eau que l'on boit cul sec après le rhum?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour localiser Clermont ferrand sur un GPS, rien ne vaut un Suisse. Mais pour le troglodite polyglote, le Français a encore de beaux jours devant lui




(mode french attitude on) Le troglodite polyglote spécialiste en défermetures éclair le petit doigt levé et le museau en l'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode french attitude off)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

"polyglotte" tu es un vrai coquin, toi


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "polyglotte" tu es un vrai coquin, toi



J'avoue: je ne suis pas Suisse et suis plus attiré par les trotteuses que par les coucous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Mode : horlogerie]


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue: je ne suis pas Suisse et plus attiré par les trotteuses que par les coucous!



Et encore moins pas les hibous parce que ça court très mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Il n'y a qu'à voir Aricosec


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2004)

Bon, il n'y a pas un nioubie qui traîne? J'ai faim....


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

On va les faire venir j'ai faim aussi


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il n'y a pas un nioubie qui traîne? J'ai faim....



moi je vais m'en faire une


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On va les faire venir j'ai faim aussi



un peu de tenue, Tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

C'est l'heure où les grands fauves vont boire (et manger)


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On va les faire venir j'ai faim aussi



Ca me ferait un joli avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu me les prêtes dis


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure où les grands fauves vont boire (et manger)



en l'occurence, ce serait plutôt boire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Enfer! Web'O est une fille?!



Il me semble pourtant reconnaitre Shralldam plus que WebO ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou alors Benjamin a fait une fusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : le [MGZ]WebDam


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca me ferait un joli avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Envie de changer d'avatar alors?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, c'est un Suisse, et ils sont pires que les Belges!



Ah bon ! Ben dit donc on en apprend des trucs ici... merci pour le renseignement Déronavant, vais me méfier des p'tits Suisses   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour localiser Clermont ferrand sur un GPS, rien ne vaut un Suisse. Mais pour le troglodite polyglote, le Français a encore de beaux jours devant lui



Concernant le GPS faudrait pas mettre tous les Suisses dans le même panier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec moi z'êtes sûr de vous retrouver en plein désert...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_Sûr ce bonne continuation à la chasse de newbiz !
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On va les faire venir j'ai faim aussi








 Tibo tu triches tu te sers de MES appâts !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca me ferait un joli avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 patouch'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je sens que je vais le "vendre" ce truc ... ça pourrait peut-être rapporter "gros" ... (?)


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> patouch'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, hein!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

Une version féminine du jeu de tac tac en quelque sorte


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Ne rêvez plus les gars, ce ne sont pas les siens ... malheureusement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : qui a dit que c'était moi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une version féminine du jeu de tac tac en quelque sorte



Voilàààà, c'est ça !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> patouch'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, et en signature c'est gratos ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ne rêvez plus les gars, ce ne sont pas les siens ... malheureusement!


`






 Encore un qui ne suit RIEN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je récapitule les cours des jours passé (où étiez-vous monsieur hein ..., oui le jeune homme au fond là ...?) Bref passons ...la conclusion de ces cours était la suivante :

*je suis un vieux crouton* (ou veille croutonne mais là j'ai un doute sur l'existence peu problable de cette expression)

De ce fait il me serait assez difficile de posséder de tels atouts, au jour d'aujourd'hui, il fut un temps où c'était autre chose ..mais la technique n'était pas encore là pour le prouver.

Pour de plus amples informations (sur le crouton) veuillez contacter Anntraxh ou bien Benjamin, qui je suis sûre se feront un  _plaisir_ de vous répondre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Que les choses soient claires maintenant !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bon, et en signature c'est gratos ?




Oui à une seule condition ... oui nous avons une charte pré-définie ... (regarde ma signature ..;et puis celle de Tibo)


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui à une seule condition ... oui nous avons une charte pré-définie ... (regarde ma signature ..;et puis celle de Tibo)



Celle de Tibo ? j'l'ai pas bu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah j'y ai mis quelques coeurs quand même


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *je suis un vieux crouton* (ou veille croutonne mais là j'ai un doute sur l'existence peu problable de cette expression)
> 
> De ce fait il me serait assez difficile de posséder de tels atouts, au jour d'aujourd'hui, il fut un temps où c'était autre chose ..mais la technique n'était pas encore là pour le prouver.



T'es sûr que t'exagères pas un peu là, Lorna :

_C'est avec La sortie du personnel des usines Lumière, tourné à Lyon-Monplaisir le 19 mars 1895, que les Lumière feront leurs premiers pas derrière la caméra._

Alors, si t'avais déjà perdu tes avantages en 1895... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Même dans la jeunesse du Arico, il y avait déjà du cinéma, c'est pour dire


----------



## Yip (19 Mai 2004)

Je crois que la technique dont elle parle concerne plus le silicone que l'acétate


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que la technique dont elle parle concerne plus le silicone que l'acétate



Silicone ET gif animés !!! 






 &gt; faut tout vous expliquer !


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que la technique dont elle parle concerne plus le silicone que l'acétate



Elle a bien dit : "La technique n'était pas encore là pour le *prouver*". Alors, le silicone peut-être, mais les preuves, je suppose quand même que c'était d'images animées qu'elle parlait. Ne me dis pas, Lorna, que c'est de photos, parce qu'alors là... Nicéphore ça nous fait remonter bien plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Et je rappelle à tous les nioubies qui pensent que le monde a été inventé après l'internet qu'il y avait déjà des choses avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


PS. Pour le silicone, ça date de 1943, quand même.


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Pour le silicone, ça date de 1943, quand même.


Petit rappel sur l'histoire du silicone


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Je suis très décu: il n'y a visiblement pas ici assez de membres en bon état pour créer un homme parfait. 2 pieds et un visage cela ne suffit pas. J'ai hésité un moment devant les attribus de la charmante Lorna, mais comme ma réalisation est de sexe masculin dans son apparence, il me semble difficile d'utiliser sa magnifique poitrine, bien trop voyante.

chagregel, puis-je voir vos mains s'il vous plait?


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

Tiens salut Fantomas, ca va comment aujourd'hui?
Pour mes mains, tu propose combien?


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (Et je rappelle à tous les nioubies qui pensent que le monde a été inventé après l'internet qu'il y avait déjà des choses avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente initiative Luc. Qu'ils n'oublient pas que alors qu'ils n'étaient pas encore sortis de l'oeuf, nous pouvions déjà donner des cours de conneries!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Excellente initiative Luc. Qu'ils n'oublient pas que alors qu'ils n'étaient pas encore sortis de l'oeuf, nous pouvions déjà donner des cours de conneries!



Magistraux les cours! Magistraux!


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Magistraux les cours! Magistraux!


Et instructifs en plus!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2004)

Il n'y a donc que des vieux, des vieilles et des Suisses (dont certains vieux ET Suisses) sur ces forums? 

Cela ne fait guère mes affaires. Je ne veux que du matériel de premier choix pour ma création.

Pour chagregel qui a encore ses mains, mais plus pour longtemps: oui, ca va bien aujourd'hui, merci.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2004)

Fantomas a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a donc que des vieux, des vieilles et des Suisses (dont certains vieux ET Suisses) sur ces forums?



Il y a des belges aussi qui adorent les frites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De jolies poignées d'amour de premier choix sont peut être disponibles?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (21 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des belges aussi qui adorent les frites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et une japonaise mais s'il me touche c sa tête qui servira pour des expériences...


----------

